# Fadenalgen geht es super -mir graut's vorm Frühjahr



## nuggeterbse (5. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
meinen Traum von einem kleinen Teich habe ich seit Juli '17 verwirklicht.Er ist ca. 5 m lang und 3.5 m breit.Tiefe nur 80 cm .Es soll einfach nur ein kleiner Gartenteich sein OHNE FISCHE !!!
Soweit so gut.
Wohl im ersten Jahr an Pflanzen gespart,waren zum einen zuwenig (kosten ja doch ein paar Cent die Guten)
zum anderen meinem Nachbarn geglaubt :" nicht zu viele, die wuchern wie nichts Gutes".
Nun ja ,einige sind ganz verschwunden,andere mickern vor sich hin.
Habe dann im letzten Jahr ('18) JEDE MENGE Pflanzen nachgesetzt,vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen (Tausenblatt,__ Hornkraut,__ Wasserpest ) dann noch Krebsscheren und alles was mir unter die Finger kam für das Flachwasser (ich habe schamlos jeden Teichbesitzer in unserem Dorf angebettelt,: "falls Du etwas übrig haben solltest.....
Habe auch noch die ganzen kleinen Kieselsteine gegen Spielsand mit Lehmanteil ausgetauscht.
Eigentlich ist mein Teich durch das ganze Rumgebuddel und Ausgetausche erst im August '18  "fertig" geworden.
War auch alles gut .Die Pflanzen wuchsen und gediehen....--- aber auch die Fadenalgen. Ließen sich aber gut aufwickeln....bis zum Herbst.Dann zerfielen die Biester einfach ( ist wohl auch normal,habe ich zumindest hier gelesen ).
Ja, ich hatte die Hoffnung,daß die Algen über Winter weniger werden würden? Aber denen geht es blendend...
Der Teich war jetzt ca. 2 Wochen komplett zugefroren , fängt jetzt langsam an aufzutauen und die Fadenalgen sind sooo schön grün  Haben allerdings auch jede Menge Sauerstoff produziert (sieht man in der Eisschicht ). ( Ist doch hoffentlich Sauerstoff und nicht irgendein schädliches Gas ???)
Jetzt zu meiner Frage.....wenn es denen im Winter so gut geht...

WAS ERWARTET MICH IM FRÜHJAHR ?
HILFE --ich habe Angst

Schönen Abend 
Liebe Grüße Michi


----------



## troll20 (6. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Michi,
nun bist ja schon eine weile bei uns. Drum Versuche ich dich nochmals zu impfen. Du bzw. dein Teich brauchen Ruhe und und Zeit.
Das einzigste was du machen kannst ist welkes Laub zu entfernen.
Ansonsten 
HINSETZEN 
und was.du sonst noch brauchst zum entspannen 

Die Natur hat da ein bissel Übung bei dem Spiel nur braucht sie leider ein paar Versuche bis alles richtig eingestellt ist und das kann schon mal ein paar Jahre dauern. 
Leider ist dein Teich auch etwas schwierig für ein Biotop. Im Sommer zu warm, im Winter zu kalt, da er ja "nur" 80 cm Tiefe hat.

Aber damit dir die Zeit nicht zu langweilig wird. Wie wäre es denn mit einem Fototermin von deinem Teich. 
So einmal die Woche von einer Seite die gleiche Stelle etwas aufgezogen. 
Und einmal im Monat von allen Seiten. 
Das ganze über die nächsten Jahre und fleißig hier eingestellt und du wirst sehen wie sich dein Teich von Jahr zu Jahr verändert. Nie ist irgendetwas gleich, immer gibt es was neues zu entdecken. 
Und dabei wünsche ich dir viel Spaß. 
PS. Algen sind auch nur Pflanzen die ums überleben kämpfen


----------



## Wetterleuchten (6. Feb. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> PS. Algen sind auch nur Pflanzen die ums überleben kämpfen


Und überleben ermöglichen. Mit etwas Glück haben einige Amphibien die abartige Trockenheit des letzten Sommers überlebt und deren Quappen fressen sich im Frühling durch die Algen. Ich schließe mich dem Troll an und zitiere mal die berühmten goldenen Lettern: "_KEINE PANIK" _


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Feb. 2019)

Hi Michi,

(Faden)algenpolster im Winter sind eigentlich ganz normal. weil

Wasser ist voll Nährstoffen (zerfallende Pflanzen-/Tierreste)
fast alle höheren Pflanzen stecken mitten in ihrer Winterruhe (können daher kaum was verbrauchen)

viele Algenarten sind daher auch dran angepaßt gerade im Winter bei kühlem/kalten Wasser und dem eher dürftigen Licht gut zu wachsen weil dann ihre ärgsten Gegner "pennen" -
bei mir liegen im Winter schon seit jahrzenten auch überall fädrige Algenwatten in beiden Teichen  rum, Wenns Wasser ab April wieder an/über die 20 Grad kommt, die Lichtmenge rapide steigt, die Teichpflanzen auch wieder ordentlich wachsen und auch  "__ Algenfresser" wieder so richtig munter sind verschwinden sie wieder bis sie zum nächsten Winter wieder  neu auftauchen

MfG Frank


----------



## PeBo (6. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Frank, 
sehr schön ausgedrückt! Das habe ich genau so auch bei mir schon beobachten können.
 Bei mir wachsen sie auch unter der Eisdecke und besonders da wo der Eisfreihalter mit Luftsprudler positioniert ist, anscheinend wegen der Extra Portion Sauerstoff. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## nuggeterbse (6. Feb. 2019)

Vielen Dank Euch Allen für die Antworten.
Also Geduld üben. Okay, nützt ja nix. Aber Ihr habt mich beruhigt. Ich bin halt davon ausgegangen,daß es den Algen im Winter zu kalt ist zum Wachsen.

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Abend
LG Michi


----------



## jolantha (6. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Michi, 
mir geht es genauso, die Algen wachsen überall munter vor sich hin. 
An besonders schönen Tagen nehme ich einen großen Rechen, und ziehe die Algenmatten raus. Dabei natürlich auch sämtliche Unterwasserpflanzen
und jede Menge Kleingetier. Da ich das ja nur mache, wenn es schön warm ist, sitze ich gemütlich auf dem Rasen, pule die Pflanzen und das Kleingetier
aus den Algen, und dann kommt alles wieder zurück in den Teich . ( Außer den Algen natürlich )
Da mein Teich ja ein bißchen größer ist als Deiner , hab ich also fast den ganzen Sommer über eine tolle Beschäftigung


----------



## nuggeterbse (6. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Jolantha
ja Fadenalgen-Angeln ist bei meiner Tochter und mir auch ganz groß geschrieben worden. Wir finden es beide sehr entspannend erst zu fischen und dann zu pulen.
In diesem Jahr wird es wohl keinen Streit geben,wer heute dran ist......
Ich war nur verwundert,daß die Biester auch im Winter wachsen und soooo schön grün sind.
Weisst Du ob es Sauerstoffbläschen sind,die in der Eisdecke eingeschlossen sind,oder doch ein anderes Gas?


----------



## Wetterleuchten (7. Feb. 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Bei mir wachsen sie auch unter der Eisdecke und besonders da wo der Eisfreihalter mit Luftsprudler positioniert ist,


Interessante Beobachtung. Muss ich bei mir mal nachschauen, wenn die undurchsichtige Schicht etwas abtaut. Durch zwei kurze Tauphasen hat sich meine Eisschicht in eine undurchsichtige "Milchglas" - Mondlandschaft verwandelt. Ich glaube, da kommt nicht mal genug Licht für Algen durch. Ich habe aber auch nur einen simplen Eisfreihalter mit ohne Luftsprudler.



nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Weisst Du ob es Sauerstoffbläschen sind,die in der Eisdecke eingeschlossen sind,oder doch ein anderes Gas?


Ich bin zwar nicht Jolantha, aber ich versuch's mal, weil ich mir die Frage auch schon gestellt habe.
Wenn man ein Glas Leitungswasser eine Weile stehen lässt, bilden sich am Glas mit der Zeit auch Gasbläschen. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob das Gase sind, die vorher schon drin waren und später entweichen, weil das Wasser wärmer wird oder ob sich Gase aus der Luft (CO2) im Wasser lösen und später wieder ausgasen, warum auch immer. 

Ich denke, im Teich passiert das auch. Außerdem produzieren Algen ja beides, O2 tagsüber, CO2 nachts. Faulgase könnten theoretisch auch dabei sein, aber dafür braucht's eine entsprechende Schlamm-/Modderschicht und der im Wasser gelöste Sauerstoff muss weitgehend aufgezehrt sein. Wenn dann durch eine durchgehende Eisschicht kein neuer Sauerstoff aus der Luft ins Wasser gelangen kann, beginnen die aneroben Zersetzungsprozesse, bei denen die Faulgase entstehen. Da aber Stoffwechselprozesse bei Kälte eh langsamer ablaufen, ist die Gefahr bei viel Wasser, wenig Schlamm und ohne Großverbraucher (Fische) wohl relativ gering.
Weil ich dieser vagen Gleichung aber trotzdem nicht 100%ig über den Weg traue, habe ich einen Eisfreihalter, damit evtl. entstehende Faulgase abziehen können.


----------



## nuggeterbse (7. Feb. 2019)

Und wieder was gelernt. Danke. Ich hoffe nicht,daß es Faulgase sind,denn so schlimm dürfte die Schlammschicht ja noch nicht sein (Teich ist ja noch jung ).
Entweichen Gase nicht aber auch durch Pflanzen, die aus dem Wasser ragen? Meine so etwas gelesen zu haben ? Deshalb habe ich im Herbst nicht zu viel geschnitten...

LG Michi


----------



## samorai (7. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Michi!

Welches Ausgangswasser (zum befüllen) benutzt du ?
Hoffentlich keines vom Dach.
Was sagen denn die Wasser Werte/Tests?
Wenn keine Fische drin sind sollte es sich mehr im Zaum halten.

Ist die Kappilarr-Sperre in Ordnung?

Es soll ja Leute geben die Düngen ihren Rasen und wenn es regnet auch gleich ihren Teich mit.



nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Entweichen Gase nicht aber auch durch Pflanzen, die aus dem Wasser ragen? Meine so etwas gelesen zu haben ? Deshalb habe ich im Herbst nicht zu viel geschnitten...



Nur sehr minderwertig, schau dir die Pflanzen rund um deinen Teich mal an wenn du schneidest.
Seerosen zB. haben sehr große Röhren in ihren Stengeln, das gleiche gilt für __ Iris und __ Kalmus, leider sind diese Pflanzen im Winter nicht zugegen oder ziehen sich zurück.
Dann gibt es noch die Rohr-Pflanzen, wie
__ Rohrkolben, Segge und __ Schilf, die beiden letzteren will man im Teich nicht haben, weil
die Wurzel(Rhiozom) dir die Folie durch bohrt.
Bleibt nur noch die Gattungen vom Simsen und __ Binsen, ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht aber das Röhren-System könnte eine Abgasung vom Teich bewirken, wenn sie im Späten Herbst geschnitten werden.

Dennoch ist der Blubberstein nicht zu verachten


----------



## nuggeterbse (7. Feb. 2019)

Hallo, ich habe noch nie Wasserwerte gemessen  Der Teich ist damals mit Wasser aus eigener Bohrung befüllt worden (keine Ahnung ,wie die Werte sind ).
Ansonsten regelt der Regen das Nachfüllen. Der pure Regen, nix vom Dach abgeleitet o.Ä. .
Wenn nachgefüllt werden muss, dann wieder aus der Bohrung.
Ich weiss, es ist naiv so zu denken........aber bevor ich mir den Teich gebuddelt habe ,hatte ich einen Mörtelkübel ( ca. 90 Ltr. ) verbuddelt .Mit Pflanzen bestückt und abgewartet.
Wurde natürlich trüb usw. ----doch dann hat es sich eingependelt und das Wasser war glasklar .
Es ist sogar ein Molch zugewandert---leider blieb er allein.   Aber deshalb habe ich beschlossen, als ich meine Laufenten abgeschafft habe ( und eh schon ein Loch im Rasen war -  die __ Enten hatten einen schönen Badeteich ), jetzt kommt ein Teich her .
Werde es wieder so handhaben...---Abwarten---- und  
Seid mir bitte nicht böse , wenn ich trotzdem meine Fragen hier stelle ,bin halt doch zu neugierig und ja , auch ungeduldig. Und immer noch leider Anfänger .
Wie gesagt : ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, daß Fadenalgen zwar die Ersten sind, die aus der Winterruhe wieder erwachen ( weil die normalen Teichpflanzen schon wärmere Temperaturen brauchen ) , aber ,daß sie auch unter einer Eisschicht nicht kaputt gehen........das hat mich überrascht .
Aber ich warte jetzt auf das kommende Jahr. Irgendetwas wird sich tun durch die ganze Pflanz--und Buddelaktion noch im August

Ich danke Euch
LG Michi


----------



## Lion (8. Feb. 2019)

hallo Michi,
Du schreibst, dass es in deiner Gegend viele Teiche gibt.  Suche nach einem Teich wo Du erkennst, dass
das Wasser perfekt ist, frage dem Teichbesitzer, ob Du einen Eimer oder Kanister Teichwasser haben darfst
und impfst mit diesem Wasser deinen Teich.  (nur machen, wenn Du keine Fische hast)

Könnte helfen.
Viel Erfolg
Léon


----------



## nuggeterbse (8. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Leon ,
schleppe ich mir dadurch nicht evtl. Fische ein ? Durch Laich ? 
Oder macht es Sinn jetzt schon zu impfen ?

LG Michi


----------



## Lion (9. Feb. 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Hallo Leon ,
> schleppe ich mir dadurch nicht evtl. Fische ein ? Durch Laich ?
> Oder macht es Sinn jetzt schon zu impfen ?
> 
> LG Michi





nuggeterbse schrieb:


> WAS ERWARTET MICH IM FRÜHJAHR ?
> HILFE --ich habe Angst



Hallo Michi,
Du fragst nach dem Frühjahr und somit würde ich das Impfen auch erst im Frühjahr vornehmen. Soblad die Lebengeister in deinem Teich erwachen.

Ich denke nicht, dass man sich Fisch-Laich einschleppt, außer die Fische hätten gerade gelaicht und das sieht man oder kann Dir der jeweilige Teichbesitzer sagen.
Evtl. bekommst Du Froschlaich mit, was aber in einem Naturteich ohne Fische sehr schön ist. Allerdings kann mann diesen Froschlaich auch sehr gut erkennen.

Also berichte uns, was Du unternommen hast.

VG. Léon


----------



## nuggeterbse (11. Feb. 2019)

Hallo,
entschuldigung, daß es etwas länger gedauert hat....   ( bin Kellnerin und daher am Wochenende nicht auf dem Laufenden ) .
Ja, ich werde berichten .
Ich habe mich heute Vormittag ( es schien tatsächlich die Sonne mal für längere Zeit  ) aufgerafft und habe Laub und abgestorbene Pflanzenteile entfernt . Und in der oberen Wasserschicht auch schon mal ein paar Fadenalgen ......
Aaaalso, eigentlich ist es gar nicht sooo schlimm. Ich bin  relativ guter Dinge .
Der Grund von meinem Teich ist momentan von der __ Wasserpest eingenommen ( dazwischen haben sich 3 Krebsscheren ein Plätzchen gesucht und anscheinend auch gefunden ). Denen geht es gut 
Ansonsten ist das Wasser völlig klar,----es riecht nicht unangenehm ----also warte ich erst einmal ab, wenn es denn Frühling wird .
Ab wann kann ich denn mit Fröschen rechnen? 
Hier habe ich glaube ich, gelesen zu haben,daß ab 6 Grad Nachttemperatur die ersten __ Frösche wandern ???? 
Ist das wirklich so?      
Ich dachte ,daß sie höhere Temperaturen benötigen , um aus der Winterstarre zu erwachen?  Ich habe keinen Frosch im Teich zum Überwintern gehabt .
Wer wären denn die ersten Kandidaten , denen die noch gar nicht Frühlingshaften Temperaturen ,nichts ausmachen würden ?

LG Michi


----------



## jolantha (12. Feb. 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Ab wann kann ich denn mit Fröschen rechnen?


Hetz doch nicht so 
Bei mir habe ich beim Algenfischen schon einen Frosch mit hochgezogen. Sehr lebhaft war der aber noch nicht. 
Hab ihn wieder reinplumpsen lassen. War ein Kinderfrosch vom letzten Jahr .


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2019)

Natürlich wenn die Mücken da sind !


----------



## nuggeterbse (12. Feb. 2019)

Na die sind ja schon beim ersten Sonnenstrahl unterwegs


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2019)

Eigentlich startet der Teich so richtig ab 14°C durch.
Alles erwacht bei der Temperatur.
Bakterien vermehren sich, die höheren Pflanzen treiben aus und natürlich die Teich Bewohner erwachen.

Bei ca 10 wirft man die Herz-Lungen Maschinerie sprich Pumpe+ Filter wieder an.


----------



## nuggeterbse (12. Feb. 2019)

So eine Herz-Lungenmaschine habe ich nicht und wollte ich bewusst auch nicht. Soll halt ein Teich ohne Fische sein und auch bleiben ( wenn es nach dem Rest der Familie geht, hätten wir schon lange irgendwelche Fische drin  ). 
Aber es ist MEIN Teich ,also bleibt er wie er ist.
Es hat mich nur verwundert , als ich mal gego...gelt habe ( Thema __ Frösche ) ,daß wohl eine Froschart schon sehr früh im Jahr unterwegs ist. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.......
Wie ist es denn mit dem Froschlärm ? Ist es wirklich sooo schlimm , daß man mit Nachbarn vors Gericht ziehen muss ? Habe ich allerdings nicht vor.Was einwandert, hat auch Recht zu bleiben.
Wie seht Ihr das ?

Schönen Abend
LG Michi


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Michi!

Ich wohne an Wiesen die regelmäßig von einem Fluss überschwemmt werden.
Da ist es verdammt egal ob die tausende __ Frösche hinter der Gartentür krach machen oder die 30 Stück im Teich.
Deswegen schlafe ich nicht schlechter.
Anders ist es bestimmt wenn  nur zwei  Männchen nach einem Weibchen rufen, das kann dann nervig werden.


----------



## nuggeterbse (12. Feb. 2019)

lol okay, danke. Dann mache ich mich wohl mal auf etwas gefasst ( und warne die Familie vor ).
Die Nachbarn lass ich erst mal .......


----------



## Skadi (12. Feb. 2019)

Also ich war grade nochmal mit den Hunden im Garten und was entdecke ich im Schein der Taschenlampe im Teich ... drei __ Frösche, zwei __ Schnecken und einen __ Gelbrandkäfer ...


----------



## nuggeterbse (12. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Skadi ,
Du wohnst doch auch in der LG- Heide ?
Also habe ich richtig gelesen ( und behalten ) daß __ Frösche schon früh wandern können .......
Ich danke Dir und gehe jetzt auch noch mal Gassi mit unserem Hund und mache evtl. ----- aber nur evtl. einen Abstecher zum Teich


----------



## Wetterleuchten (12. Feb. 2019)

Hi Michi,

wegen der __ Frösche würde ich mir erst mal keine großen Sorgen machen. Nicht alle Amphibienarten kommen überall vor und viele werden leider immer seltener.
Die lautstarken Exemplare sind verschiedene Grünfroscharten, die aber z. B. in den Höhenlagen der Mittelgebirge äußerst selten sind. Zumindest bei uns ist das so. Es gibt aber auch für jede Art Verbreitungskarten, da kann man das schon mal ein bisschen einschätzen. Wenn man in seiner Gegend noch nie einen Frosch gehört hat, ist das auch schon ein Hinweis auf Wahrscheinlichkeit. 

Noch relativ häufig und fast überall kommen Erdkröten, Grasfrösche und __ Molche vor. Die sind auch nicht so lautstark. Wanderungszeiten sind auch ein bisschen abhängig vom lokalen Klima und der Höhenlage. Ich wohne auf knapp 600m und wenn unten in der Rheinebene die Post abgeht, ist bei uns oben oft noch ziemlich lange tote Hose.

Also weiter Tee trinken


----------



## nuggeterbse (12. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Beate , 
ich wohne absolut eben . Der nächste nennenswerte Hügel ist bei uns der "Wilseder Berg " (ca. 142 m hoch ).lol----selbst davon bin ich noch `ne Ecke entfernt .Wie gesagt, ich wohne absolut eben  
Von mir entfernt ( in ca. 500- 600 Metern Luftlinie ) reigen sich diverse Fischteiche ( von einem Bach gespeist ).
Die Teiche sind auch alle verpachtet------- bis auf einer .Der modert seit Jahren vor sich hin .....
Wie weit ist der Wanderweg der __ Frösche ?
In der Nachbarschaft gibt es keine Teiche.....
Wandern Frösche irgendwohin ? Woher würden die Frösche überhaupt wissen, daß jetzt auf einmal so etwas ähnliches wie ein Teich da ist ( Es war ja vorher noch nichts da bei mir ---- war vorher nur Garten???) .
Wandern die einfach drauf los, weil sie evtl. Wasser riechen ? 

LG Michi


----------



## Wetterleuchten (13. Feb. 2019)

Hi Michi,

Jetzt hab ich's auch kapiert, dein Haus wohnt in der Heide.
Klar wandern __ Frösche und __ Kröten irgendwohin, nämlich vom Winterquartier zu ihren Laichgewässern und von dort in ihre Sommerlebensräume, die nicht zwangsläufig menschliche Gärten sein müssen.  
MW sind die Strecken, die sie dabei bewältigen ziemlich unterschiedlich. Das geht von wenigen 100 Metern bis zwei Kilometer. Erdkröten sind glaube ich die Langstreckenläufer.

Es wird vermutet, dass sie den Weg zu ihrem Geburtsgewässer "einprogrammiert" haben, das Wasser auf die letzte kurze Distanz aber auch riechen können. Und natürlich sind sie auch in der Lage, neue Gewässer zu entdecken. Wann das genau passiert, also dass ein neuer Gartenteich z. B. gefunden wird, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, u. a. natürlich der Größe der örtlichen Population, den baulichen Verhältnissen und der Amphibienfreundlichkeit der näheren Umgebung usw. ab.
Hier mal ein kleiner link bis dahin https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/amphibien-und-reptilien/amphibien/artenportraets/index.html


----------



## Skadi (13. Feb. 2019)

Guten Morgen Michi,
ja, richtig, wir wohnen auch in der LG Heide .
Ich denke, dass meine gestern gesichteten __ Frösche im Teich überwintert haben.
Bei mir ist es Abends, wenn ich mit den doggis nochmal rausgehe, zum Ritual geworden, einmal um den Teich zu gehen und nach dem Rechten zu sehen .
Wünsche allen einen tollen Tag ...


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Feb. 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Hier habe ich glaube ich, gelesen zu haben,daß ab 6 Grad Nachttemperatur die ersten __ Frösche wandern ????
> Ist das wirklich so?


Ich habe in der Nacht schon die erste __ Erdkröte über die Straße krabbeln gesehen.


----------



## nuggeterbse (14. Feb. 2019)

Ich halte die Augen offen. Heute hatten wir strahlenden Sonnenschein und +12 °


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. Feb. 2019)

Idealerweise muss es aber feucht sein. Amphibien wandern lieber in "warmen" Regennächten als bei sternklarer Kälte.


----------



## nuggeterbse (14. Feb. 2019)

Ja, ich weiß.
Es fällt auf dem " Nach-Hause- Weg "  nach Feierabend (also immer Nachts ) schon extrem auf, was in warmen Regennächten auf der Strasse so los ist.
Heißt dann immer seeehr langsam und Slalom fahren (gut, daß selten Polizei unterwegs ist ( und auch andere Fahrer )) ----ich würde glatt als volltrunken wirken aufgrund meiner Fahrweise 
Aber ,wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin (wie fast immer der Fall )


----------



## nuggeterbse (14. Feb. 2019)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/amphibien-und-reptilien/amphibien/artenportraets/index.html


Vielen Dank, bin zwar öfter mal auf der NABU -Seite, aber die kannte ich noch nicht .

Danke


----------



## nuggeterbse (14. Feb. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich habe in der Nacht schon die erste __ Erdkröte über die Straße krabbeln gesehen.


Also noch ein " Nachtmensch " und noch Einer, der mein " angelesenes Wissen "  bestätigt.
Danke 
LG Michi


----------



## nuggeterbse (14. Feb. 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Heute hatten wir strahlenden Sonnenschein und +12 °


Hatte nichts mit Amphibien zu tun......
Es war einfach nur SCHÖN .............schon mal ohne dicke Jacke draußen zu sein ......


----------



## Skadi (16. Feb. 2019)

Skadi schrieb:


> Also ich war grade nochmal mit den Hunden im Garten und was entdecke ich im Schein der Taschenlampe im Teich ... drei __ Frösche, zwei __ Schnecken und einen __ Gelbrandkäfer ...


 
... da ist der Beweis ,  in der Falte von der Folie verstecken sich die Frösche ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Feb. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich habe in der Nacht schon die erste __ Erdkröte über die Straße krabbeln gesehen.


Hi Thorsten,

das wird wohl eher ein etwas steifer __ Grasfrosch gewesen sein, das sind die ersten Lurche die ab ende Februar/anfang März mit dem wandern/laichen anfangen (die laichen z.T. ja auch schon in noch halb zugefrorenen Teichen/Seen ab). Die anderen Froschlurche brauchen es nachts doch schon merklich wärmer/nasser als nur knapp über Null um "aus dem Bett" und auf Touren zu kommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (16. Feb. 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Es war einfach nur SCHÖN .............schon mal ohne dicke Jacke draußen zu sein ...


Jepp, heute hatte ich auch das Vergnügen. Und gleich noch ein paar __ Primeln und Traubenhyazinthen in den Balkonkasten vor der Haustür gepflanzt. Die letzte war noch nicht ganz eingegraben, da kam schon die erste hungrige Biene angeschwirrt. 
Im Teich hab ich die erste __ Posthornschnecke gesichtet, die ein gammeliges __ Iris Blatt abweidete.


----------



## nuggeterbse (18. Feb. 2019)

Die " Posthörner " sind jetzt bei mir auch schon mal vereinzeln unterwegs--------- sehen aber recht blass aus ( da stellt sich bei mir wieder die Frage , die ich irgendwo schon mal gestartet habe :----"Brauchen __ Schnecken extra Kalk"?????


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Feb. 2019)

bei mir "rasen" die Spitzschlammschnecken im Amphibientümpel auch schon rum

im großen Teich ist keine mehr zu sehen, vermutlich sind se letztes Jahr von den Wallern vertilgt worden (die waren __ Schnecken von der winterlichen Aquarienhaltung als "Mastfutter" her gewöhnt). Dafür rudelten sich aber schon die ersten __ Moderlieschen wieder an der Oberfläche zwischen abgestorbenen Seerosenlaub in der Sonne zusammen - sind noch genug halbwüchsige von den Wallerchen übriggelassen worden um ne neue Teichbevölkerung zu ermöglichen


----------



## Wetterleuchten (18. Feb. 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> "Brauchen __ Schnecken extra Kalk"?????


Ich würde mal sagen, Jein  
Vom Gefühl her würde ich aber sagen, dass ein pH zwischen 6 und 7 potentiell problematisch ist. Diese Blässe, die du schilderst, hab ich gestern bei meinen vereinzelt auch beobachtet. Allerdings nur bei großen, älteren Exemplaren. Vielleicht ist es auch eine normale Alterungserscheinung? Oder so eine Art "Schneckenosteoporose"?
Ich denke, ein paar Handvoll Austerngritt auf dem Bodensubstrat verteilen und ein, zwei Kalksteine in den Teich legen schadet nicht.


----------



## nuggeterbse (19. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Beate,
kann ich dafür auch austernschalen klein trümmern ?


----------



## nuggeterbse (19. Feb. 2019)

Habe Austerngrit gegockelt .....ist immer mit kleinen Steinen versetzt.Dann müssten doch __ Muscheln-- und Austernschalen gehen ?Wenn sie gemahlen werden ?


----------



## Wetterleuchten (19. Feb. 2019)

Hi Michi, 

Taubengrit ist mit Steinchen versetzt, Austerngrit für Hühner und Ziervögel ist 100% Muschelschalen. Wobei ich dann schon das Hühnerfutter bevorzugen würde, da ist das 25-kg Gebinde deutlich preiswerter, als die Minimengen für Sittiche. Im niedergelassenen Landfachhandel gibt's die Hühnervariante auch oft. (Ich grab das Zeug auch im Garten unter kalkliebende Kulturen weil ich so nen säuerlichen Boden habe.)

Du kannst natürlich auch deine Muschelsammlung.zertrümmern. In Zeitungspapier wickeln, dass das Zeug nicht wild durch die Gegend fliegt und dann feste mit dem Hammer druff.


----------



## nuggeterbse (19. Feb. 2019)

Okay, danke,
ich werde meinen __ Muscheln zusetzen. Liegen jetzt schon seit 2 Jahren und habe immer noch nichts draus gebastelt.
Also können sie weg 
so haben sie wenigstens noch ein " einigermaßen sinnvolles Ende " ( hoffe ich ) 

LG Michi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Feb. 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Okay, danke,
> ich werde meinen __ Muscheln zusetzen. Liegen jetzt schon seit 2 Jahren
> Also können sie weg
> so haben sie wenigstens noch ein " einigermaßen sinnvolles Ende " ( hoffe ich )
> ...



wer läßt den so lange Essensreste liegen

MfG Frank


----------



## nuggeterbse (20. Feb. 2019)

nennt sich "  Sammelfieber  "
Packt mich leider jedes Jahr in Dänemark       (im November )
Meinen Mann habe ich auch schon angesteckt   Wir wandern dann in völligem Schweigen ( jeder einen Jutebeutel in der Hand )----------- getrennt von einander----
und sammeln...... und unser Hund versucht , ca. 20 cm. grosse Steine im Strand zu verscharren Die nächste grosse Welle kommt.......dann ist das Geheuel groß....
Irgendwann treffen wir uns, gehen alle 3 einträchtig " nach Hause " ,-------Mittagsschläfchen (in meinem,---unserem  Alter    schon was feines ...........der Hund ist auch kaputt......)
Nachmittags noch mal das gleiche Spiel..........und das eine Woche 
es fällt schon etwas an , nach einer Woche Dänemark...     Meistens Steine ,.........aber ein Jahr gab es partout keine Steine zum Sammeln ,( wir waren an einer anderen Ecke von der Küste ) -- also wurden __ Muscheln , Austernschalen usw. gesammelt...............und die warten noch immer auf ihre Bestimmung
Tja,schein so ,als hätten sie es gefunden.........

LG Michi


----------



## nuggeterbse (21. Feb. 2019)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Allerdings nur bei großen, älteren Exemplaren. Vielleicht ist es auch eine normale Alterungserscheinung? Oder so eine Art "Schneckenosteoporose"?


Also , bei mir sind auch die kleineren Exemplare betroffen. 
Evtl. liegt es aber auch am fehlenden Sonnenlicht ? ( nach dem Winter , unten in der Schlammschicht ??? ).
Ich werde beobachten , und berichten.....
Habe trotzdem 2 grosse Austernschalen zertrümmert und gemahlen und in der Flachzone verstreut. Ich schaue mal, ob die __ Schnecken da überhaupt ran gehen .
Ein kleiner Teil wird sich evtl. auch in dem  Wasser lösen ? So, daß das gesammte Wasser etwas kalkhaltiger wird? 
Was mein Ihr ?
Chemie in der Schule ist halt schon ein paar meeeehr Tage her  und selbst da, war es eher:::   ????  
Tut mir leid 

Seid alle gegrüßt und vielen Dank für all die Antworten auf meine bisherigen Fragen 
DANKE
LG Michi


----------



## Sternie (22. Feb. 2019)

Ich lese hier immer wieder, daß der Muschelkalk auf dem Boden verstreut wird. Das aber bringt meines Erachtens wenig bis gar nichts, da der Kalk dort über kurz oder lang von Sedimenten bedeckt werden wird und damit dann nur noch wenig bis gar keinen Kontakt mit dem Wasser mehr hat. Und bei der nächsten Säuberungsaktion ist er dann wieder weg und man kann von vorne anfangen.

Ich habe es bei uns einfach so gemacht, daß ich mir im Baumarkt Fliegengaze geholt habe, da Muschelkalk in einem Haufen drauf gegeben habe. Anschließend dann die Seiten und Ecjken nach oben zusammennehmen und mit einem Band fest zusammenbinden. Das Band dabei so lang wählen/überstehen lassen, daß man den Beutel in der Filterstrecke irgendwo in die Strömung hängen kann.

So bleibt der Kalk frei, löst sich langsam nach Bedarf auf, und das "aufgekalkte" Wasser wird über die Einlaufströmung im Teich verteilt.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Feb. 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Evtl. liegt es aber auch am fehlenden Sonnenlicht ? ( nach dem Winter , unten in der Schlammschicht ??? ).


Hi Michi, 

Bei Menschen weiß man das ja, dass Sonnenlicht die Bildung von Vit. D3 fördert, was wiederum die Einlagerung von Kalzium in den Knochen fördert, aber bei __ Schnecken? Gute Frage ... *grübel* Wie auch immer, das einzulagernde Kalzium muss aber erst mal vorhanden sein. Deshalb die Muschelschalen. 
Chemie, böses Thema,  aber das ist im Grunde ganz einfach: Säuren, auch seeehr schwache Säuren, oder halt "saures" Wasser mit pH unter 7 lösen das Kalzium aus den Muschelstücken heraus. Das kann dann  -theoretisch- von Pflanzen und Wasserorganismen aufgenommen werden. Evtl. sind Wasserschnecken auch in der Lage, die Kalziumverbindungen direkt von den Muschelstücken aufzunehmen, wenn sie diese "abweiden". 

@Sternie 

grundsätzlich bin ich ganz bei dir, das Wasser mittels in die Strömung gehängten Muschelsack aufzuhärten. Ist bestimmt auch super sinnvoll, wenn z.B. Fische das Kalzium über ihre Kiemen aufnehmen sollen.
Das Prob. ist, wenn ein Teich ganz ohne Fische, Filter, Pumpe, sonstige Strömungen klarkommt. Da bei mir das Bodensubstrat nicht regelmäßig gereinigt wird, halte ich die "Streumethode" tatsächlich für sinnvoll, da sich vom Substrat aus das Kalzium auch im Wasser lösen kann. Zumal es dort auch von Wasserpflanzen und Bakterienrasen verstoffwechselt werden kann. Und Schnecken weiden den Bodengrund ja ab, kommen also direkt mit ihrer "Nahrungsergänzung" in Kontakt.

Ich denke, dass beide Methoden je nach Situation sinnvoll sein können.


----------



## nuggeterbse (25. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Sternie,
ja klingt logisch. Allerdings habe ich halt nichts an Technik im Teich . Deshalb bleibt nur das Verstreuen am Boden .
Danke
LG Michi


----------



## nuggeterbse (22. März 2019)

Hallo  
Der Frühling hat heute mal kurz vorbei geschaut ( ab morgen wieder kälter laut Vorhersage).......
Das war schon schön......................habe die Zeit genutzt und endlich mal meinen  "Bastelkrams"  mit Weidenzweigen in Angriff genommen.Und auch abgeschlossen....
Dann natürlich neben dem Basteln immer mal einen Blick in den Teich....................war jetzt nicht sooooo spektalulär oops...
Bis heute Abend........DER ERSTE MOLCH IST DA ........
Ich freu mich ....

Euch noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Peter_W (1. Apr. 2019)

Algen... ?

Schöne Übersicht hier...

http://www.topteich.info/algen-bekaempfen.html


----------



## nuggeterbse (1. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Peter, 
ich danke für die Antwort. Habe versucht alle Punkte umzusetzen . Wird sich zeigen, wenn das Wetter denn wärmer wird.
Bin aber voller Hoffnung, der Teich ist ja noch jung.

LG Michi


----------



## troll20 (2. Apr. 2019)

Peter_W schrieb:


> Algen... ?
> 
> Schöne Übersicht hier...
> 
> http://www.topteich.info/algen-bekaempfen.html



Und jetzt noch ein spezielles Produkt bitte......
Sorry aber das ist das zweite mal innerhalb weniger Tage.
Für mich ist der Punkt der Werbung erfüllt. 
Nichts für ungut Peter, aber etwas mit eignen Worten zu schreiben oder nur mit links zu verweisen .........


----------



## nuggeterbse (2. Apr. 2019)

Danke Troll 
ich wollte nicht unhöflich sein

LG Michi


----------



## Peter_W (2. Apr. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch ein spezielles Produkt bitte......
> Sorry aber das ist das zweite mal innerhalb weniger Tage.
> Für mich ist der Punkt der Werbung erfüllt.
> Nichts für ungut Peter, aber etwas mit eignen Worten zu schreiben oder nur mit links zu verweisen .........



Hallo Troll20,

was haben die Punkte 1 - 12 in der Übersicht bitte mit Werbung zu tun ?
Hier wird sachlich und ohne jede Produktempfehlungen in 12 Punkten dargelegt, wie und wodurch Algen entstehen und was man tun kann.
Im Übrigen wird im Kopfe dieses Forums selbst auf die Seite verwiesen, wie auch auf die Seiten von Naturagart und und und...

Da Du überdies von vor wenigen Tagen sprichst:
Auch im Falle von 'teichpflege-eu' habe ich lediglich auf die 137 Seiten lange Bauanleitung verwiesen. Das erfüllt für mich keinesfalls den Tatbestand einer Werbung. Ich weiß nicht, mit welchen Maßstäben hier von Euch gemessen wird...

Mit kopfschüttelnden Grüßen


----------



## troll20 (2. Apr. 2019)

Peter_W schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, mit welchen Maßstäben hier von Euch gemessen wird...


Bitte nicht von mir auf andere schließen. 
Ich habe nur meine Meinung dazu geäußert und da ich weder Mod oder ähnliches bin steht mir da keinerlei Messmittel zur Verfügung. 
Jedoch lesen halt nicht nur ich und eins zwei andere Leute diese Beiträge und insbesondere auch evtl. neue Leser.


----------



## Maffii (3. Apr. 2019)

Ich entferne die meisten Fadenalgen mit der Klobürste aber natürlich nicht alle !


----------



## nuggeterbse (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
ich konnte es mir nicht mehr mit ansehen....
Da ich immer nur noch 2 Molchweibchen habe (schleiche halt Nachts um meinen Teich rum...((berufsbedingt--Kellnerin)).......und da meine __ Molche eher nachtaktiv sind...
.......................und ich immer noch kein Männchen habe..........und.daher wohl keinen  Molchnachwuchs erwarten kann...........  habe ich jetzt doch rabiat angefangen den Fadenalgen bei zu kommen.
Da sie sich weder wickeln (auch nicht mit der Klobürste ) sonst noch irgendwie einzufangen waren..........dann: RABIAT 

Ich habe gestanden und eigentlich die ganze Teichoberfläche in Bewegung gebracht............meine Tochter hat gekäschert...........und Pause............alles wieder zur Ruhe kommen lassen...............

Nach ca. 4 Stunden das ganze nochmal.......
Nach 3 Tagen noch mal .........(dann ohne Kind.........(die Jugend ist ja nicht mehr so belastbar)).........
Der Teich ist jetzt weitestgehends von Fadenalgen befreit...........

Und wie klar er ist........und wie schön die Pflanzen zu sehen sind............und wie schön sie anfangen zu wachsen............
Ja, sie fangen jetzt vermehrt an zu wachsen..........kann jetzt nicht an erhöhten Temperaturen liegen, denn momentan haben wir einen Temperatureinbruch zu vermerken.
Ich denke, die ganzen Pflanzen waren so eingesponnen von der ganzen Algenwatte, dass sie gar nicht genügend Sonnenlicht abbekommen haben.........

Wir habe natürlich bei jeder Aktion drauf geachtet,dass nicht irgendwelche Tierchen auf dem Weg zum Kompost ihr letztes Ende angetreten haben.........
(für Wasserflöhe gebe ich allerdings keine Garantie ).............aber sonst bin ich reinen Gewissens


----------



## nuggeterbse (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo und guten Abend.
Ich wollte mal den aktuellen Stand durchgeben.
Eisheilige sind vorbei, das Wetter ist hier bei uns so gemischt....2 Tage warm, dann wieder kühl.....
Die Teichpflanzen wachsen recht gut.....aber überhaupt kein Verhältnis zu den Fadenalgendie sind im Wachstum unschlagbar
Dies ist jetzt nicht als Frage o.Ä. gestellt, wollte einfach mal meinen aktuellen Stand berichten.

Einen schönen Abend Euch Allen
LG Michi


----------



## troll20 (24. Mai 2019)

Na das ist doch schön wenn die Algen wachsen. Da haben die ganzen kleinst Lebewesen gleich ein Versteck und was zu beißen. Und gleichzeitig werden auch noch überschüssige Nährstoffe gebunden. 
Also alles richtig gemacht. 
Nur jetzt so langsam Stück für Stück die Algen auf drehen und aus dem Wasser entfernen.


----------



## nuggeterbse (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo Troll,
sie lassen sich immer noch nicht wickeln...
Und nun? Die Teichpflanzen wachsen jetzt zwar, aber schneller sind die Algen---------umlagern jede Pflanze-------
Sind die Pflanzen irgendwann stärker?
In der Flachzone ist es mir egal, da kümmern sich momentan die __ Schnecken drum.....
Mir macht eher das __ Tausendblatt Sorge----es wächst zwar (habe 2 Sorten) aber-----wird regelmässig 
"frei--gerührt"  und ist am nächsten Tag wieder total eingesponnen. Die Algen sind schneller, als es jede Pflanze schaffen kann

????Michi?????


----------



## jolantha (4. Juni 2019)

Michi, 
ich hab mich jetzt noch mal von Anfang an bei Dir durchgelesen . Langsam glaube ich, daß Du durch irgendetwas *einen erhöhten Nährstoffeintrag* hast. 
Mach doch mal ein Bild Deines Teiches, nur mal zur besseren Verdeutlichung des Umfeldes.
Ich nehme auch Brunnenwasser für den Teich, und meines ist sehr eisenhaltig, aber das hat meine Fische ( damals) und meine Pflanzen nie gestört,
außer daß es immer eine leichte braunfärbung gab. Vielleicht hat Dein Brunnenwasser ja schon eine Nährstoffübersättigung, durch die umliegende
Felderdüngung , Gülleeintrag etc. ( Falls Du Felder drumherum hast ).
Bei mir bilden sich nur noch Algen in der Flachzone, direkt am Rand, und das sind Schmadderalgen, die ich auch nicht aufwickeln kann . 
Die beseitige ich mit einem feinmaschigen Kescher. ansonsten ist mein Wasser glasklar, und zur Zeit von einem Heer Kaulquappen besiedelt,
ebenso allen Schneckenarten, Libellenlarven, Gelbrandkäfern usw. 
Es lebt sich also gut im eisenhaltigen Wasser


----------



## nuggeterbse (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo Jolantha
Ich wohne direkt am Ortsrand. Hinter unserem Nachbarn fangen direkt die Felder an und die werden reichlich gedüngt. 
Ich denke auch, dass es am Wasser liegen muss .
Ich werde mir wohl mal einen Test besorgen  ( nur zur Neugier--ändern kann ich eh nichts )
und Pflanzen aufstocken. 
Bilder schaffe ich heute nicht mehr, muss gleich zur Arbeit 
LG Michi


----------



## nuggeterbse (4. Juni 2019)




----------



## nuggeterbse (4. Juni 2019)

Ich bin stolz auf mich. 
Das ist das erste Mal, dass ich es alleine geschafft habe Bilder einzustellen. 
Ich hoffe, es ist etwas zu erkennen


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2019)

Super Michi .... 

LG
Helmut


----------



## nuggeterbse (4. Juni 2019)

Danke Helmut


----------



## Teichfreund77 (4. Juni 2019)

Ich habe auch so gutes Brunnenwasser, eigentlich sind alle Werte sehr gut nur Phosphat liegt bei 1,6mg.
Wenn ich da mal 100l in den Teich lasse kann man beim einlaufen sehen wie die Algen wachsen.


----------



## nuggeterbse (5. Juni 2019)

Ja und wie machst du es dann ?
Leitungswasser nehmen? 
Mein Teichlein ist ja noch überschaubar, aber wenn der Sommer so wird wie im letzten Jahr, dann wird es aber auch bei meiner Pfütze recht teuer 
LG Michi


----------



## troll20 (5. Juni 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> wird es aber auch bei meiner Pfütze recht teuer


Selbst wenn du im Höchstfall die kompletten 8m³ nachfüllst das ganze dann mit Schmutzwasser pauschale ( fallst du keinen Gartenwasserzähler hast) mit 10,00€ multiplizieren kommst da auf wahnsinnige 80,00€. Wie viele Liter benötigst du für alle anderen Verbraucher im Jahr?


----------



## nuggeterbse (5. Juni 2019)

Okay, Mathematik war leider noch nie so mein Ding  ( merkt man aber kaum, oder?)
Na dann kann ich ja auch mit Leitungswasser nachfüllen. 
Werde mir trotzdem mal so einen Test holen, damit ich überhaupt mal weiß, wie unser Brunnenwasser so ist 

LG Michi


----------



## jolantha (5. Juni 2019)

Michi, ich fange gar nicht erst an, auszurechnen, was mich Leitungswaser kosten würde. Ich nehme es einfach nicht. 
Mein Brunnenwasser ist ansonsten okay, und Fische habe ich ja auch keine mehr drin. 
Dein Teich gefällt mir richtig gut, so schön natürlich . Sieh Deine Algen einfach ein bißchen gelassener, dann ist das nur noch halb so schlimm !


----------



## Teichfreund77 (5. Juni 2019)

Ich nehme nur noch Leitungswasser, meine Frau und ich haben keine Lust auf eine Grüne Brühe und wenn man überlegt wie viel andere Hobbys Kosten.
Letztes Jahr habe ich für unseren 48m³ Teich ca 400€ Wassergeld bezahlt wenn man noch Strom und Futter da zu nimmt komme ich vielleicht auf 1000€
Mein Motorrad kostet sicher mehr und erst das Hobby meiner Frau ( Schuhe ) ist sicher noch viel teurer.

Beim Teich habe ich aber auch noch ein gutes Gefühl, wenn ich all die Insekten sehe und die __ Frösche.
Am schönsten ist es Morgens bei Frühstücken auf den Teich zu schauen und die ganzen Vögel zu beobachten.
Dafür würde ich auch 2000€ oder mehr im Jahr bezahlen.

Viel Erfolg mit deinem Teich.


----------



## nuggeterbse (5. Juni 2019)

Danke , ich bin recht guter Dinge mittlerweile. Das warme Wetter beschleunigt jetzt das Pflanzenwachstum enorm. 
Ja, der Teich ist es mir wert ein paar Euro mehr an Wasselgeld zahlen zu müssen .
Ich finde es auch einfach nur schön und interessant das Treiben am Wasser zu beobachten  ( bin heute Nacht nach der Arbeit ) bis um 2 Uhr immer wieder mit Taschenlampe rumgelaufen , weil sooo viele __ Libellen geschlüpft sind und an allen Pflanzen hingen  

LG Michi


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juni 2019)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Mein Motorrad kostet sicher mehr


Meins hat die letzten Jahre nix gekostet...


----------



## PeBo (6. Juni 2019)

Naja, zumindest ist ja alle 2 Jahre TÜV fällig, um wenigstens die Betriebsbereitschaft zu erhalten!


----------



## jolantha (6. Juni 2019)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Dafür würde ich auch 2000€ oder mehr im Jahr bezahlen.


Ist ja wirklich schön für Dich, wenn Du so viel Geld über hast, um es dafür auszugeben. 
( Ebenso für Eure Hobbys ), aber das kann ja nun mal nicht jeder. 
Außerdem muß man nicht unbedingt teuer aufbereitetes Trinkwasser vergeuden, wenn die Natur es einem kostenlos gibt.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (6. Juni 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ist ja wirklich schön für Dich, wenn Du so viel Geld über hast, um es dafür auszugeben.
> ( Ebenso für Eure Hobbys ), aber das kann ja nun mal nicht jeder.
> Außerdem muß man nicht unbedingt teuer aufbereitetes Trinkwasser vergeuden, wenn die Natur es einem kostenlos gibt.



Für irgendwas muss man es ja ausgeben, das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen.
Die meisten von uns Fischteich Besitzern haben leider nicht so ein gutes Brunnenwasser wie du.
Damit aber unsere Lieblinge nicht leiden, muss ich leider das aufbereitet Trinkwasser nehmen.

Wer das nicht kann oder will sollte dann einen Teich Ohne Fische betreiben.


----------

